# So What do You Guys Think About the Divinci Code Movie?



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

What's this crap all about anyway? Anyone know?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Jesus married a prostitiute ............. thats about it really. I dont know why everyone thinks this is so bad I mean he was male and must have had urges, has anybody actually done carpentry for a few hours without getting bored or frustrated? and it was culturally expected for men to be married by the age Jesus got to and just about every healthy male was married so its not such a bad assumption.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Jesus married a prostitiute ............. thats about it really. I dont know why everyone thinks this is so bad I mean he was male and must have had urges, has anybody actually done carpentry for a few hours without getting bored or frustrated? and it was culturally expected for men to be married by the age Jesus got to and just about every healthy male was married so its not such a bad assumption.


I agree...I think the reason why people get all pissed at the movie is because they feel that Jesus had to walk perfectly righteous to complete the work that God had him to do. Which Jesus did do, he walked sinless to the cross. He finished the work God had him to do.

But uh...if Jesus married her, then that's not a sin...Just because he was having sex with her...so what, as long as they got married who cares.

You know, a lot of people think Jesus was just this loving understanding Ghandi type of guy.

He kicked over the money changers tables, called people names, basically he told it like it was and sometimes it was offensive.

Dont get me wrong, he was a very nice guy, I mean he went to the cross for us sooo....

But people need to stop thinking Jesus was this femanine wussy that wouldnt hurt a fly.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

MrMortgage said:


> I agree...I think the reason why people get all pissed at the movie is because they feel that Jesus had to walk perfectly righteous to complete the work that God had him to do. Which Jesus did do, he walked sinless to the cross. He finished the work God had him to do.
> 
> But uh...if Jesus married her, then that's not a sin...Just because he was having sex with her...so what, as long as they got married who cares.
> 
> ...


I agree I think it is a big problem when people discount or devalue the human aspects of Jesus and put him on such a high pedistool that he has no connection with the ordinary person on the street. Surely for Jesus to understand the problems of life he had to experience them and live a little in order to gain such an understanding.

My personal opinion is that Jesus was an enlightened master like the many other enlighened masters who have existed throughout history some of whom are alive today. But from my understanding the majority of these masters were not born in such a state but transcended the problems of humanity during their lives and I think a big problem for the common person is that they think that they cannot achieve such a state themselves and see such masters as completely different beings entirely almost like aliens from a different planet.

The book is very good though, its one of those which you keep on reading the next page and there is a twist every few pages so its hard to put down, I dunno about Tom Hanks as Tom langdon though as whenever I see him I just think of Forrest Gump being shot in the buttt oocks


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Pablo said:


> I just think of Forrest Gump being shot in the buttt oocks


LOL I agree!!!


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Jesus was God who did not get married to Mary Magdelene. Read and study to show yourself approved. Try to find evidence of this and also try to truly disprove the Bible and see what happens. Many very intellectual and scientific skeptics have attempted this to find some interesting things. Try reading Josh McDowell, Evidence that Demands a Verdict and Mere Christianity by C.S. Lewis. I am reading another right now and will site more references if anyone cares to explore. God bless, freesong


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I found it interesting that Teabing is interrupted by Sophie when he says "And in the Gnostic Gospel of Mary Magdalene it says: 'Jesus kissed Mary on the -'"
In the Nag Hammadi scrolls the word that follows that utterance is illegible because the text was damaged.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Conspiracy theories don't interest me in the slightest. I have a hard time understanding why people care about this thing so much. Just another fad I guess.


----------

